# Dam Neck Beach Surf Report - 15 Oct



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

After a very long and frustrating 2 hr commute through the HRBT I finally made it to the beach. Got there around 5pm and stayed till about 10 pm. As soon as I got on the beach people were fishing everywhere and barley found a spot. When I walked down I saw a double hook up of pompano being landed so instantly I had high hopes. Got lines in the water around 515ish and started getting bites early. Shrimp and mullet were the options again. There was definitely a lot bait around b/c on multiple casts when the sinker would land, small baitfish would jump so there was plenty of activity out there. All in all it was a pretty good night with a mixed bag of fish. (6) trout w/1 keeper at 20" (my biggest ever) the rest were around the 12" range, (1) undersized bluefish that graciously volunteered itself to be cut bait, (1) croaker, (3) black drum...8-10" range, (1) skate, and (1) roundhead...about 9". Everything but the bluefish was caught on shrimp with pomp rigs and very close to shore, maybe 5-7 yds away, so no need to always bomb it out there. The cut bluefish went fast, so whatever I fed enjoyed it a lot. No luck on crab fishbites or a blue and white stingsilver. The bite started to pick up around 915-930 and when using larger pieces of cut shrimp then all the little trout clean me out. The water was still a bit warm and a lot cleaner so hopefully the bit should continue to pick up in these last few weeks. Tight lines!

From what I could tell, the couple guys to the left of me were pulling in some small croaker and smaller black drum. Hopefully my eyes were wrong, but a handful of those small black drum were ending up in their cooler. Its hard to miss the distinct black stripes though, maybe they were sheepshead (fingers crossed).


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

that’s a nice trout!


----------



## Fisherman Bob (Oct 26, 2020)

Congratulations! - that is a really nice trout - thanks for the report - I need to get back out to the beach


----------



## NICKNICHOLS (Oct 5, 2002)

Great report Fishlife, thanks 😊


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

I was reading some info a short while ago that said live baitfish were prohibited from being used at Dam Neck....along with some other specific military access fishing locations. Is that true?


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Thrifty Angler said:


> I was reading some info a short while ago that said live baitfish were prohibited from being used at Dam Neck....along with some other specific military access fishing locations. Is that true?


Where did you read that at?


----------



## geo (Apr 28, 2020)

Thrifty Angler said:


> I was reading some info a short while ago that said live baitfish were prohibited from being used at Dam Neck....along with some other specific military access fishing locations. Is that true?


no not true


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Fishlife said:


> Where did you read that at?


Info may be a bit outdated....year 2014. Maybe I misread it's meaning. It could be that no live baitfish are allowed to be caught within a hand held landing net??
Saw the part about baitfish under the Q and A section asking: With what can I fish? in the following document:
at https://www.cnic.navy.mil/regions/c...ts/natural_resources/hunting-information.html 
under the "Hunting" section there is a link for the hunting fishing archery brochure.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

You’re not allowed to bring love minnows. Technically they’re referring to the fresh water parts. You’re likely the only person to know that brochure exists beyond the guy that wrote it. Base security sure doesn’t and last I knew the game warden doesn’t care. Maybe someone knows him and can ask? 🤷🏼‍♂️ The guy I knew retired I think


----------



## Fishlife (Jul 21, 2017)

Thrifty Angler said:


> Info may be a bit outdated....year 2014. Maybe I misread it's meaning. It could be that no live baitfish are allowed to be caught within a hand held landing net??
> Saw the part about baitfish under the Q and A section asking: With what can I fish? in the following document:
> at https://www.cnic.navy.mil/regions/c...ts/natural_resources/hunting-information.html
> under the "Hunting" section there is a link for the hunting fishing archery brochure.


Yea, I wouldn’t be worried about that and it’s really old lol. Time to update some guidance if they really want to enforce something like that.


----------



## beechtym (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh, I thought it was a Sheepshead. Heard that before😉 Can't fix a don't give a damn about the rules attitude


----------

